# Sliding Windows Won't Open



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I wonder if any of you are experiencing the same problem or have found a solution. 
The sliding windows throughout the RV have a tendancy to stick shut if they have not been opened for a few days. We have tried cleaning the sliders and lightly greasing them but this does not really seem to help. Once I have managed to open them once they seem to slide OK but it needs a lot of leverage to open them for the first time. I am afraid of distorting the catches or breaking a window.
Any suggestions would be welcomed.
Thanks
Mick & Pat


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mick & Pat

I had the same problem with ours, try spraying the runners with WD40.. or a silcone based spray.. it sorted ours. 

Hope you are enjoying full time, cant wait to get away ourselves, take care ..

Jim n Jan


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jim & Jan,

Thanks for the tip, I will try that. I had been recommended hair conditioner and water and that has been a partial success.

The full timing is great. We are site based and on hook up but we can both honestly say that we are not feeling cramped after the house. It is the best move we have ever made and we have no regrets. 

We have got ourselves a couple of projects on the go down here which will probably take us most of the summer. We are hoping to go touring, probably to Spain or Portugal in the winter but we are just playing it by ear.

Hope all your plans for full timing later this year are going to plan.

All the best

Mick & Pat

PS How do you find your monitor panel. We are finding that even after we empty both waste water tanks the monitor panel is still showing either 1/3 or 2/3 full.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mick,

Washing up liquid works a treat we had sliding windows in one of our vans and always used it works on sticky patio doors as well.


Jacquie


----------

